# Awesome Forum MSPaint Game - Round 3



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

The chains are out!

It's a bit early, but this way we won't have to wait as long after Round 2 is done.

If you don't know what this is read this.

Some rules are going to be different than the first round. 
1. 24 hours before you get subbed instead of 48.
2. Well actually that's it... if you have any suggestions just post.

Here's the order: I'll try to update the chains atleast once a day.

TheMachanga <Chain2
Evan Liu
Fundash(sub)
Jude 
spunkymp4
randomtoad
AkselB9(sub)
Cincyaviation(sub) 
Musli4Brekkies 
MrData 
Carson (sub) 
Innocence 
Caedus 
nlcuber22 <Chain 1 SUB NEEDED!
Meep (Sub) 
adimare 
CitricAcid 
wing92
KwS Pall
Sa967St
DavidWoner 
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed
Jamesdeanludlow
waffle=ijm (Sub)
MichaelP.
peedu 
Anthony 
EDIT: I'm guessing some SUB's will still get in, it's just people who haven't gone yet or since Round 1 should have priority.
EDIT2: I'll be gone for a couple days so don't expect the chains to be updated.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 22, 2009)

IN


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

IN-ETH!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 22, 2009)

Sub.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone think we should have a higher number of people? 40?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

In.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anyone think we should have a higher number of people? 40?


Nah. I think 30 will be fine.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

In. 30 is the perfect amount.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 22, 2009)

In but I want to describe


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

UGH I wanna start!!!! I'm so impatient!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> UGH I wanna start!!!! I'm so impatient!!



You have to wait until we get 30 people.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> In but I want to describe



Sorry but you have to do both, I'm going to wait until you respond back to put your name in the roster.

EDIT: Am I allowed to play? Well, actually sub.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > UGH I wanna start!!!! I'm so impatient!!
> ...


Yes, I know. Its just so exciting! 

pfft. lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > In but I want to describe
> ...



nah.
edit: *DON'T DOUBLE POST!*


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry nlCuber!!! 

NOT WORTHY!! NOT WORTHY!!!
Taking one off!

EDIT: Ok... 
NOW YOU DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you guys want to reveal it all at once, or reveal it in spoilers like they did on the example Jude had?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

I like it all at once at the end.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

In.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 22, 2009)

SubWay eat fresh


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 22, 2009)

in.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Sub


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it just me or are not that many people biting? Is MSPaint losing it's popularity? Should I lower the cut off amount to 20? 
The main purpose of this post was to bump the thread.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wait, it took a few days to get to 30 on chain 2.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2009)

In


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 22, 2009)

IN there like swimwear.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 22, 2009)

sbu
err...
sub.


----------



## adimare (Dec 22, 2009)

IN


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 22, 2009)

In. 

Promise I'll be quick this time . _ ."


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

In.


----------



## peedu (Dec 22, 2009)

sub


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is it just me or are not that many people biting? Is MSPaint losing it's popularity? Should I lower the cut off amount to 20?
> The main purpose of this post was to bump the thread.



That's because Round 1 isn't complete, and you have already started round 3.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 22, 2009)

In.
BUT I played other round so... SUB ;D


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, sorry I was in round two, switch me out for SUB


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

Stachu is in if possible. Was in both previous rounds, though...


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 22, 2009)

SUB


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Was IN/SUB implied in your post Faz?


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

Hahaha.
Yeah ok in.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 23, 2009)

Sub. It is quite a bit early, we're only like halfway through with round 2.


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

^ + round 1 hasn't finished.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 23, 2009)

IN


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Meh, I don't really see what's wrong with having multiple (2 pretty much, Round 1 is basically finished right?) rounds going on. It just means we get each person gets to play more often, & we get Reveals more often.

Although I suppose you could say too much of a good thing is bad. But I don't really see what bad thing could happen, besides people spending less time on their drawings, & that probably won't happen because a person is still only going to get about 1 Drawing or Description if they join every week, which they probably won't, since people who haven't played as much get priority.


----------



## MrData (Dec 23, 2009)

In.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 23, 2009)

sub


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2009)

In


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Round 1 is basically finished right?


there's still six more people after Swoncen >_>


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Jeez, what is taking so long?


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

Swoncen I think.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Why isn't he being subbed for?


----------



## wing92 (Dec 23, 2009)

in if there's still room


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

There is, we have about 10 more people to get not including subs, should I cut off the registering in an hour or 2 & start putting in subs?


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

out


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, we'll start once we get back to even numbers. Pretty much 1 person joins, or 1 person quits. All subs are going to get in unless we suddenly get more than 5 people to join.


----------



## Jude (Dec 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> That's because Round 1 isn't complete, and you have already started round 3.



This.


Seriously, don't get more than 2 games on the go, it get's confusing. Just wait till round 1 is finished.. it's almost there now.

Oh, and *in*.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Jude said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > That's because Round 1 isn't complete, and you have already started round 3.
> ...



Okay sorry, at the time I made this thread I figured that Chain1 must be done & I missed it. I can't see the harm in starting a 3rd round, but I'll wait.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 23, 2009)

sb missed my post at 1st page.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> sb missed my post at 1st page.



What?


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 23, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> *In* but I want to describe




THAT


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, but you'll also have to draw. Each person describes once & draws once. I posted on page 1 saying that I would wait for you to reply back before putting you in incase you couldn't draw.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 23, 2009)

ok nvm ^^

forgot that


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

So do you want in or not?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Can we get it started?
Just allow all the subs in, and we'll have enough


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Can we get it started?
> Just allow all the subs in, and we'll have enough





Cyrus C. said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...




We're going to wait until Round 1 is done.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Can we get it started?
> ...


mKay


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone besides Jude (not saying I don't value your opinion) have any problems with me starting now? Round 1 is basically done/dead & don't see how anyone will get confused if we put Round 3 in the PM's.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't have any problems with it!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I don't have any problems with it!



Your previous posts have made that pretty obvious...


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

I do. We're STILL waiting for Swoncen. Just be patient and wait a few days. If you can wait for your Christmas presents, you can wait for this to start.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you should change the time limit to 24 hours before being subbed, 48 is too long imo. Several people in round 1 chain 1 have taken much longer than that and it's causing it to be incredibly slow. A lot of us are impatient and just want it to get through quickly.


----------



## Toad (Dec 23, 2009)

In as a sub or something...??

Typical that the one day I can't check the forums is the day this comes out


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

@randomtoad: Your in. It hasn't started yet, I'll start it soon though. 

@Sa967St: Acknowledged, I updated the first post.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 24, 2009)

I have sent the picture days ago.. Caedus is the next.. I received the description and sent the picture the next day. Caedus and Jude got the PM.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol as far as he's updated, there's only 28 people including subs. We definitely need to wait.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't understand why we definitely need to wait. While 30 would be preferable, we can actually use any even number.

So do you guys want to start now, or wait longer?


----------



## Faz (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol you are sooooo impatient man. (No offence intended )
Just wait a few hours for 2 more people to enter, and then you can get it started if you want.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol you are sooooo impatient man. (No *offence* intended )


Noob spelling mistake.


----------



## Faz (Dec 24, 2009)

Hehe ya


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Hehe ya



I LIEK UR PENGWINS FEELICKS


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

ya but wat if no ppl join and i haf 2 wait lik untl 4eva!!!! Noobishness intended.

The thing that makes me so impatient though is that I've seen 3 people post in in Round 1's thread but no one comes here to join!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry about the double post but....

LAST CALL FOR ALL IN'S!!! We'll be starting in just a few hours.

EDIT: We're starting.

EDIT2: TheMachanga has chosen not to receive private messages, please change this in the next 24 hours or else someone will be chosen to sub you.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry about triple post, but...

I'm going to cut out the 24 hours of christmas because many people will be spending time with family, not playing MSPaint games.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 26, 2009)

Yay! Me is near the middle! I really hope I get to describe chain 2 of #2 before the chains get to me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry about the hold up guys, I just got the first Chain out, REMEMBER TO MAKE SURE YOU CAN ACCEPT PM's.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 28, 2009)

YAYZ It's a moving!


----------



## peedu (Dec 28, 2009)

Chain #2 moved on to MichaelP.

peedu


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 28, 2009)

Sent to Ispinz


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 5, 2010)

iSpinz?! Are you there?


----------



## KwS Pall (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 9, 2010)

I just noticed it says Chain 1 is at me on the first page, but I have received no pm's at all for this game yet.


----------



## peedu (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm suprised that a lot of people want to participate in these games, but when we start to play then nobody cares. Even the organizer.

Peedu


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, it was only good when Jude did it


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

I completely forgot about it, I don't know what happened to iSpinz & OregonTrail, does anyone want to sub?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm right here, but I sent the message.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I'm right here, but i didn't get a message.



Sorry, I meant iSpinz.

EDIT: TheMachango didn't send Chain 1.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 26, 2010)

Sub me. sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Sub me. sorry 'bout that.



Can you do it now? If not, who wants to sub?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> who wants to sub?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > who wants to sub?



sure.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 28, 2010)

Sent to waffle.


----------



## peedu (Jan 28, 2010)

Evan Liu complained 19 days ago that no PMs were received about the game. Has that been fixed?


Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 28, 2010)

peedu said:


> Evan Liu complained 19 days ago that no PMs were received about the game. Has that been fixed?
> 
> 
> Peedu



Yes, I just updated the main post. You can see the progress there.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2010)

description sent to KwS Pall


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

Are wing92 & OregonTrail still active? I haven't seen either of them post in a while.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

^^wing92 was on 17 hours ago. I bet he will be back.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone notice how much faster Chain 2 is moving? Should I sub OregonTrail? Anyone want to sub?


----------



## wing92 (Jan 30, 2010)

I sent to CitricAcid. I just got the PM today, was it really waiting that long on me?

Also, good luck with that picture, Citric.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 30, 2010)

No, it wasn't very long. Under 24 hours.


----------



## wing92 (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay, that's what I figured.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 30, 2010)

Description sent to Jude


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

Picture sent to adimare and Cyrus.


----------



## Jude (Feb 1, 2010)

Recieved the description, will draw it when I get home.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Feb 3, 2010)

I received Jude's picture, described it and sent my description to Cyrus C. and randomtoad.


----------



## peedu (Feb 3, 2010)

Somehow I got the feeling that chain #2 is stuck for too long time.


Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

Is Swoncen dead?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

Swoncen hasn't been on for 2 days, who wants to sub?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Swoncen hasn't been on for 2 days, who wants to sub?


----------



## Meep (Feb 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen hasn't been on for 2 days, who wants to sub?



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## peedu (Feb 5, 2010)

According to information from Swoncen right here.

He is out of the game.
(Probably just because he reprioritized his life).

Take the sub in.


Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry guys I couldn't check this thread for a couple days, will get the chains going again.


----------



## peedu (Feb 8, 2010)

bunp, no... burp... no... I mean bump.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2010)

Lucas Garron & nlcuber22 can't both be dead, they're usually very active on the forums.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Lucas Garron & nlcuber22 can't both be dead, they're usually very active on the forums.


thats too bad


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry, I've been lazy, I'll do it now.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 12, 2010)

did you finish? ^


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 12, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> did you finish? ^



Yeah, I just realized I forgot to send it to Cyrus. Doing that now.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 12, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > did you finish? ^
> ...



yay


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 12, 2010)

Lucas? If you don't respond soon your being subbed. Who would like to sub?


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 13, 2010)

Me, if that's ok, as I'm not a sub, but I would be more than willing to do it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

i could sub also


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

do i have to send it to the next person along the line as well as cyrus?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yes.



ok,


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

sent to musli


----------



## fundash (Feb 13, 2010)

IN...if there is still room...


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

fundash said:


> IN...if there is still room...



Uhh..the game started like ages ago, we're at like half way. I'm pretty sure there isn't room, sorry.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 14, 2010)

You can sub next time we stop, (but we might not need anymore subs).


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 14, 2010)

woot
this is going so fast


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Lucas? If you don't respond soon your being subbed. Who would like to sub?


Oh, yes. Please go ahead.
You don't want me to try to explain how busy I was to get back to this.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas? If you don't respond soon your being subbed. Who would like to sub?
> ...


oh well, at least you gave me a chance to sub


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 17, 2010)

Musli4Brekkies, Caedus?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm doing it now.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I'm doing it now.


yay, hope u like my drawing


----------



## MrData (Feb 17, 2010)

Starting it now...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 17, 2010)

Caedus?


----------



## MrData (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok I sent my picture to vrumanuk and Cyrus C.


----------



## peedu (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Caedus?



Caedus told over PM to me that he just hasn't finished it yet. It was 5 days, 23 hours and 22 minutes ago. Sorry, I can't remember how many seconds.


Peedu


----------



## Innocence (Feb 18, 2010)

Caedus, just take your time, there's no rush. 



Spoiler



Then I will be in possession of both chains.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Caedus, just take your time, there's no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got your wish, now describe/draw quick. Chain 2 only has 10 more people to go through. 



Spoiler



& it's already really messed up.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Well the description will be quick. I've just got home from school, I'll do both right now.

EDIT: I've done both, and forwarded to the respective people.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

an update on where the chains are would be good


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to have to ask for a sub. I'm way to busy at the moment to get a "decent" picture finished.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> I'm going to have to ask for a sub. I'm way to busy at the moment to get a "decent" picture finished.


yet you have time to post this?


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to ask for a sub. I'm way to busy at the moment to get a "decent" picture finished.
> ...



This is the dumbest post I've heard all day. 
Cincyaviation, how long did it take you to type that post? 
If you can type at a normal speed, and you didn't have to go back and change something you typed, I'm guessing 2 minutes tops. OK, now put that into comparison to drawing a decent picture, using a grammatically-incorrect, 12 word description, knowing it's going to be seen by everyone on the forums? I see a huge difference. If he's busy, he's busy. I'm sure we have someone else who would gladly sub. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Who wants to sub? Fundash?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 21, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> This is the dumbest post I've heard all day.



What about hearing a post?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

oops, sorry for teh double post, i had an editing fail


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


----------



## Innocence (Feb 21, 2010)

Hehe, the chain still has both little arrows pointing at me.

cincyaviation, my picture took me about 30 minutes, and that still was a little dodgy because I copy/pasted something. For a "good" picture, meaning he doesn't want to make a shoddy one, it'll take at least 45 minutes. Also take into account that there's WAY too much stuff in the description he has to draw from.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2010)

I spent about 5 hours alternating between drawing and doing other stuff.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Hehe, the chain still has both little arrows pointing at me.
> 
> cincyaviation, my picture took me about 30 minutes, and that still was a little dodgy because I copy/pasted something. For a "good" picture, meaning he doesn't want to make a shoddy one, it'll take at least 45 minutes. Also take into account that there's WAY too much stuff in the description he has to draw from.



i see your point, but 12 words it way too much?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, the chain still has both little arrows pointing at me.
> ...



It's not the number of words, it's the content.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

Also due to hyphens, 12 words can really be like 20 words, each of which is a thing you have to draw.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry, the chains have been stopped for a couple days. I've just been busy & haven't had time to get them started. I'll update the homepage etc. right now, anyone want to sub? Nlcuber22 & Vrumanuk, did you get your pictures? I erased my pm history so I can't check to see if Innocence or Caedus forgot to send them to you.


----------



## Carson (Feb 26, 2010)

I would like to sub if one is needed.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

shouldnt it say chain 1 and chain 2 next to the arrows?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 26, 2010)

Carson said:


> I would like to sub if one is needed.



Sending you vrumanuk's.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Me, if that's ok, as I'm not a sub, but I would be more than willing to do it.


EDIT: nevermind, he already subbed, but i think fundash wanted to a few pages back


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2010)

We're dead again, MrData?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 2, 2010)

We need 2 subs.


----------



## MrData (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> We're dead again, MrData?



I haven't recieved anything.
Someone needs to send me the pic.

EDIT: Sent description.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

Chain 2 is moving again. Chain 1 still needs a sub or something.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 6, 2010)

described and sent to cyrus and mistarts


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 7, 2010)

MistArts hasn't been active for 10 days, we'll probably need a sub. Anyone? We still need one for Chain 1, but I want to get Chain 2 done.


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd like to sub. Just pm me what i'm supposed to do


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

btw, I still want to be a sub too, pm me if i'm needed!


----------



## peedu (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi!
I can't help you in the round #3.
Just wait until gameleader (Cyrus C.) appears online again and picks one of you as a sub.

Where I can help is round #2. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17568
There I am that link in the chain who is trying to find next link. And it's 2 links from ending the chain.

EDIT: I'm not sure if the round#2 will be ended at all, because the same player we are subing in round #3 is the gameleader in round #2.

EDIT2: 1 sub found in round2, looks like we need 1 more.

Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 16, 2010)

Fundash, I can sub you, once I get back to America (22nd).

EDIT: OregonTrail?

EDIT2: Looks like OregonTrail stopped posting when I stopped posting, perhaps he's also vacationing somewhere.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

Fundash, I'm going to sub you for OregonTrail. Oh, & Jude, it is an awesome game.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 26, 2010)

Just saying once again that the pointer is on my name, but I have not received a PM about it. 

Hopefully we'll get this done soon


----------



## peedu (Mar 31, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Just saying once again that the pointer is on my name, but I have not received a PM about it.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get this done soon



As I understand the guy before you got subbed and the pointer is just in wrong place.

Cyrus C., would you fix the pointer problem?


Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry guys, I've been busy & haven't had time for this, I'll try to fix everything now.

Yes! TheMachanga is online, we could have the reveal for Chain 2 out within the hour.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 7, 2010)

I'M DONE. I just sent is to Cyrus right now.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, he's not on.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

He is now, I'll have the reveal up within the hour, I already have the commentary done so I just need to copy & paste it.


----------

